

Meb Keflezighi first American to win Boston Marathon since 1983 - jdmitch
http://baa.org/top-finishers.html

======
cauterize
After the marathon bombings the Red Sox win the World Series and now an
American wins after 31 years. A strange, yet charming coincidence.

